

Visual Representation of SQL Joins (2009) - stickhandle
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/33052/Visual-Representation-of-SQL-Joins

======
stickhandle
The big payoff is the image at
[http://www.codeproject.com/KB/database/Visual_SQL_Joins/Visu...](http://www.codeproject.com/KB/database/Visual_SQL_Joins/Visual_SQL_JOINS_orig.jpg)

